# COFFEE COMPASS MYSTERY 12



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Thought I would let those who regularly enjoy the mystery beans from CC, I am trying out NO 12 which is not released until the end of the month, Richard kindly sent some out with a recent order.

I have been using the mystery beans for ages now as I don't think you can get a cheaper good quality roast anywhere else.

I know some had issues with No 11, I am almost finished my batch and found they took quite a long resting period but do produce a nice tasting coffee, I only drink milk drinks and these have been good. Not my favourite but enjoyable.

Now No 12 was roasted on the 6th has been resting since then, pulled a shot using 19g in 36g out, nice crema and aroma, these beans actually smell nice? I found this a little strange as I don't usually notice this. These beans are slightly paler than 11 so assume not roasted as dark, this may be to some peoples liking, doesn't really bother me as I said I only drink milk coffees.

Sipped the espresso before adding milk and was pleasantly surprised, not too bitter, I could probably drink this even though not my preference. A little sour but more do do with my shot pulling etc.

With milk a nice coffee that does not leave that stale taste in your mouth, not overly strong but certainly enjoyable. I don't have the experience in expressing the quality and complexities of beans like most others on here so must apologise, I do however know when I like the taste of a bean and when not, these I like so will gladly order more when I need beans.

Hope this helps someone on here when they go on sale.

Cannot thank Richard enough, he really does go the extra mile for his customers.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

I also have some resting at the moment, will be going for 18.6g in 40g out in 30 sec. I like a slightly longer pulls on my espresso.


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

Any updates on these? Getting close to another CC order so if Mystery 12 is on the website to buy I'd like to give them a try -- but interested to hear more reviews first!


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

I think I ordered these roast date 24/2.

A darker roast than what I am typically used to (my first order from cc).

Decent Crema and getting a good shot out. Grinder settings dialled in from when the machine was in Oz and have not touched.

Typically I've found that fresh beans seemed to peak for me after week 2 or so after degassing a bit anyway. So I suspect these will get better over the next week or two.

Tammma


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Really loved the mk11, my favourite so far. Annoyed I didn't buy more. Looking forward to hearing reviews of the mk11.
Well get some when I'm through my current hoard

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

How are the mk12 beans settling in now? Particularly interested from latte/flat-white drinkers!


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Coming up very well. Strong, thick Crema...well balanced, not too acidic and not too bitter either.


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Still recommend a couple of weeks to rest?


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Mine were roasted 24/2 so have had several weeks degassing in the pack unopened. They were shipped vacuum sealed so you do notice the bag is a bit puffier after a week or two.

My Aussie roaster used to recommend roughly waiting a week or two and consuming within 4-6 weeks.

I never generally had stuff left over older than that so can't really comment on how they deteriorate....presume they become like supermarket beans.

Tammma


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

This morning's brew.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I have just ordered some mystery 12 along with malabar hit and the Inuza Cauca.

I am only just realising how great mystery 11 is, I have been pulling it out the freezer for a week or so and really love it, more so than my original tasting. Unfortunately I only have about 500g left now. Richard said 12 is completly different so we will see.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Mystery 12 is coming along quite nicely in my house, a bit more acid and chocolate than the last one rather than nutty. Definitely on the "crowd pleaser" end of scale, nice in espresso, with milk or AeroPress.

My wife noticed a pleasant but strange herby taste to her coffee today which I could get as well? ?‍♂ Very odd. Need to report back if it was a one off, i.e. funny milk or something on the cups as it hasn't happened before...


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

Just opened my bag of this yesterday, having been delivered about a week ago. No roast date on the bag but fancied trying it. So far so good, still getting the grind set up but I like it better than any of the others before it I think. Small beans, Central American I think?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Hmm. There is a roast date on mine. It is written at the bottom right on the front label.


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

Inspector said:


> Hmm. There is a roast date on mine. It is written at the bottom right on the front label.


 Yes you're right, my mistake. 23/03 on mine. So about 10 days post-roast is when I opened it.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Really enjoying it, struggling to discern huge differences to mk11, but lots of big choc notes
Lovely

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> Really enjoying it, struggling to discern huge differences to mk11, but lots of big choc notes
> Lovely
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I only had a kilo of 11 but really loved it and wished I grabbed more so this sounds promising. My first batch of 12 is out the freezer now and i will be dosing it out tonight and trying it.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Just bought myself 1kg - any more advice on recipes?

First time buying a Mystery bag!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

93 degrees i dose 16gr in VST15 32-34gr out in about 35-38 seconds. So smooth to drink with a sublte acidity. I think this is one of the tastiest mystery beans.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm pulling it at 95C, 15in 30out in 40 secs on my appartamento.

I am doing a lot of temp testing on my rocket and pulled this at 95c as part of the testing and was presently surprised at a notable improvement vs 93. This was in a milk drink

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> I'm pulling it at 95C, 15in 30out in 40 secs on my appartamento.
> 
> I am doing a lot of temp testing on my rocket and pulled this at 95c as part of the testing and was presently surprised at a notable improvement vs 93. This was in a milk drink
> 
> Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


 I have tried your recipe today, couldn't drink it as an espresso went down the sink. Was very bitter. Maybe my gaggia's 93 is 95 already  and thats the sweet spot.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Inspector said:


> I have tried your recipe today, couldn't drink it as an espresso went down the sink. Was very bitter. Maybe my gaggia's 93 is 95 already  and thats the sweet spot.


I'd imagine were roughly on the same page.

I'm not an espresso drinker but I do occasionally pull a hot shot if I can't seem to get what I want from a bean and this sometimes makes a notable improvement.

Come to think of it mystery 11 was exactly the same, came into it's own for me at a higher temp.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Gubbo89 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks - haven't got a temperature control in the Gaggia but will try a longer shot time.


----------



## shutotakahiro (Jan 30, 2016)

Anyone making pourovers / brewed coffee with this bean? Mine arrived this morning and I made a v60 pourover. It seems a little darker than I'm used to but not unpleasant. Might be better with milk or rested a few days. Is resting beans more of an espresso thing or is there a general consensus to rest them regardless of how you make your coffee?


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

Struggling a bit with this bean for espresso. The bean smells amazing, but seems to pour really quick on one grind setting and taste quite muted, and then super slow one setting finer tasting harsh. I think my best shot so far was 16 in 40 out but was pretty quick at 25s and lacked body


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Very hard to assist with extraction and taste issues without going into hyper fine detail about every stage of your process and equipment.. And even then taste is subjective at the end of the day
I loved the mk12 for espresso and found it pretty forgiving over a range of settings and ratios (like most beans from compass)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

jj-x-ray said:


> Very hard to assist with extraction and taste issues without going into hyper fine detail about every stage of your process and equipment.. And even then taste is subjective at the end of the day
> I loved the mk12 for espresso and found it pretty forgiving over a range of settings and ratios (like most beans from compass)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Agreed - just wanted to share my experience ☺


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

jazzersi said:


> Struggling a bit with this bean for espresso. The bean smells amazing, but seems to pour really quick on one grind setting and taste quite muted, and then super slow one setting finer tasting harsh. I think my best shot so far was 16 in 40 out but was pretty quick at 25s and lacked body


 So since posting this I have discovered the importance of actually allowing the Gaggia to heat up and am now getting much tastier and more consistent shots. I think i was basically pulling them all way under temperature.


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

My beans are 16 days since roast now and have developed a really lovely plummy after taste at the back of my pallet 🤤


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

I tucked into mine after 10 days resting, and I think it's come into its own after 15/16 days. Im actually quite enjoying this one!

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------

